# Huron sunday at 930am



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

5 riggs in the lot as of 930 this morning. Skim ice with path out to open water. Hope one of them post a fish report at the end of the day.. tagalong


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Impressive. It was 20 degree late last night in Lorain County. Didn't think anyone would be fishing today.
Some days, you just can't handle listening to the Old Lady..........


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

It’s pain in the bit out here only manage 2 so far lot of ice slush pockets and chunks hanging boards up


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Kevin05 said:


> It’s pain in the bit out here only manage 2 so far lot of ice slush pockets and chunks hanging boards up


How mucked up is the water? Modis shows some decent water a little ways out!


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah but the ice was clumped up where the cleaner water is. Managed 4 lost a few marks are real good where the ice was not so much closer in the stained water


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the report , haven’t been out since beginning of Feb, may try Tuesday depending on rain


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reports. I plan on tue too. If winds are as forecast. Tagalong


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

You guys thinking Huron or Catawba?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Huron for me, looks like some decent water color!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

catawba


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

BTW Jim, this is Catawba as of yesterday. Ice all the way to Green and South bass. Also looking to the East of Mouse.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Huron for me. I live here and as long as i get fish no eed to go west yet. Tagalong


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

if anybody has an update from turtle creek,it will be appreciated


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

nightranger said:


> if anybody has an update from turtle creek,it will be appreciated


Try the happy hooker. I’m sure they have up to date info


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

nightranger said:


> if anybody has an update from turtle creek,it will be appreciated


I took a ride Saturday. Ice everywhere Catawba East. No ice from downtown Port Clinton west. If we can get out of turtle we would v BBC e good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Will have later today as I am out of town this morning Alaskan20, will have a report on turtle unless someone else does sooner today


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

Later is always bettet,give mother nature time to do her thing


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Catawba is looking poor, current photo
Turtle Creek is looking doable.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Catawba from road


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

PDNaz said:


> Catawba from road
> View attachment 344847


thanks


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I’ll be launching at turtle in the am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hoping to be out of Huron in the am.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Just seen catawba and the ice is still locked in at the ramps. Not saying it will still be locked tomorrow though. Heavy lake fog so visual not much past the ramp.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I will be heading out of huron about 8ish in the morning if anyone wants to work together ch 79 and 419 656 8990. I call out fish on 79 if i get any. Good luck. Tagalong


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

tagalong09 said:


> I will be heading out of huron about 8ish in the morning if anyone wants to work together ch 79 and 419 656 8990. I call out fish on 79 if i get any. Good luck. Tagalong


Go get'em Steve!!


----------



## Mike orawiec (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys......Huron is wide open and the bite is on fire! Bandits back 125-130 and anything purple. Water color is perfect all the way into 25’ of water.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Heavy fog but calm this morning as of 515am. Tagalong


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

On our way !


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Man, some of you guys are badasses. My old butt could not go out in these temps.
Good luck, knock'm down and let us know how you do.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Had a good morning. Got 6 nice eyes and a bonus steelhead. Good to meet fish tracker and almost run into him in the fog. Helps to share intel. Fun morning and now for my nap!!! Tagalong


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

tagalong09 said:


> Had a good morning. Got 6 nice eyes and a bonus steelhead. Good to meet fish tracker and almost run into him in the fog. Helps to share intel. Fun morning and now for my nap!!! Tagalong


Great job Steve! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Started out around 8 in Mike's boat in some of the worst fog I've been in. So foggy it was hard to see the banks going out the river. Water was clean and flat most of the morning, light rain off and on. Most of the fish came in a slow pic on one side of the boat even though the same program was on the other side. You all know how that mystery can work at times. Finished around 1:30 with 9, 2 going 7#, dropped one fish at the boat. Wildthing Bandit 100-110 bk. did most of the damage, a few on Blk. hd. Fruitdot 25/25 2oz., speed 1.1-1.3. We fished just south of the dump, water clarity was great. Had good day with Mike on the lake. Nice talking/working with tagalong and Skeeter.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good to hear ya out today its going to be a great yesr for sure...tagalong


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Started out around 8 in Mike's boat in some of the worst fog I've been in. So foggy it was hard to see the banks going out the river. Water was clean and flat most of the morning, light rain off and on. Most of the fish came in a slow pic on one side of the boat even though the same program was on the other side. You all know how that mystery can work at times. Finished around 1:30 with 9, 2 going 7#, dropped one fish at the boat. Wildthing Bandit 100-110 bk. did most of the damage, a few on Blk. hd. Fruitdot 25/25 2oz., speed 1.1-1.3. We fished just south of the dump, water clarity was great. Had good day with Mike on the lake. Nice talking/working with tagalong and Skeeter.


I ended up with 5. only difference in my program was I caught one with a Deep Husky Jerk fire-tiger. Most came on Bandit back 120'
Thanks for all the help from you guys.
Bob (Skeeter)


----------

